# Windows XP Parser Message Value creation failed " at line 903



## ingrams (Aug 23, 2006)

Problem with a Windows XP Home PC where on starting up, the Parser message Value Creation failed " at line 903 comes up exactly 10 times (press OK every time) before the user login. After successful login, and normal day to day use of PC where ALL applications seem to function normally, the user cannot perform a normal restart/change user/shutdown. So, has to resort to the PC casing reset button to shut down.

This problem first occurred at least a week or more after all Windows XP SP2 updates had been successfully applied (via the normal online Microsoft Windows Update), so I do not suspect that. 

Having read somewhere that a user had had a similar Parser type problem with the installation of an HP printer, which was not a cause in this case, I just took the precaution of de-installing and re-installing the HP printer with no effect or problem resolution, so do not suspect that.

I did suspect that a Norton LiveUpdate may have been messed up by a buggy Symantec update (that they acknowledged at the time) but just in case I went through the process of de-installing and re-installing Norton AntiVirus 2006, so I do not suspect that either. 

I confirm that the following scans were completed in Safe Mode, prior to posting the HJT log. No critical items were found:

1) Norton AntiVirus 2006
2) Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE Personal (with VX2 Cleaner V2.0)
3) Trend Micro's CWShredder
4) Spybot Search & Detroy V1.4

I would appreciate your help or advice, thanks.


HJT follows:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 18:55:22, on 2006/08/24
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.xsinet.co.za/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.168.0.1:8080
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [anvshell] anvshell.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Free Download Manager] C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 1000 series.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download web site with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlpage.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {3451DEDE-631F-421C-8127-FD793AFC6CC8} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990200-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1153098260609
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{C9D4DCB3-53C5-437F-9174-2393CBEC8353}: NameServer = 196.2.53.140,196.2.48.227
O20 - Winlogon Notify: SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

Your issues do not appear to be malware related. 

I'm moving this thread to the Windows XP forum so that it may be better addressed


----------



## ingrams (Aug 23, 2006)

OK thanks. I thought as much. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ingrams (Aug 23, 2006)

Well no responses so far, so I'll elaborate . . . . 

I have searched Microsoft.com for references to "Parser message Value Creation failed" but that has been totally unhelpful.

Question 1) 
I suspect that a potential solution to this problem may be to do a Repair Install of XP . . . but that seems an extreme measure to take, and presumably would involve going through the laborious process of doing a Windows Update post the XP SP2 repair. This takes many hours over a 56kbps dial-up link!
Is this measure required?

Question 2) . . . a multipart question.
I do NOT have any purchased Registry Clean tools that could potentially clean any problems that may be causing this Parser message problem. However, I have run the unregisterd versions with limited clean options supported by the following:
a) Regsecure Version 1.0.0.43,
b) RegistryFix Version 5.5, and
c) Registry Mechanic Version 5.2.0.310. 
Are any of these likely to solve the problem, and which product, or any other, is the best.

Question 3) Would contacting Microsoft be the best alternative to solve this problem?


Any suggestions would be welcomed.

Many thanks


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

This error is thrown when you are running a non Microsoft visual style and the folder containing the customised styleshell.dll has a differing name from the themes name (as shown in the appearances tab). To get rid of this error you can switch back to a Microsoft Theme or go to /WINDOWS/Resources/Themes/ and rename the shell folder to the name of the visual style shown in the appearance tab. If you have a theme with multiple variations you must make this change for each subfolder containing a differing styleshell.dll file.

Then run the Five Steps: http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=15968


----------



## ingrams (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bill *

Many thanks for your suggested solution. 
However, as it turned out in my case, the cause of the *Parser message Value Creation failed " at line 903* problem seemed to have nothing to do with a non Microsoft visual, styleshell.dll etc etc.. . 
but rather something to do with *Media Player*. 

I resorted to running the *Microsoft System File Checker *- *SFC.EXE*.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310747/en-us

The option I used was *SFC /scannow*

I needed the original Windows XP SP2 Install CD.

After SFC had run, I got the following popup:


Windows Media Player
The file wmp.dll has a version of 10.0.0.3802 where 10.0.0.4036 was expected.
Windows Media Player is not installed properly and must be reinstalled.
Do you want to install the Player from the Microsoft Web site?
YES or NO 

I selected NO, because I already had the WindowsMedia10-KB917734-x86-ENU.exe install file.

Obviously the SFC process had used the original Windows XP SP2 CD's wmp.dll to replace the "faulty" file/condition. 

I cannot fathom what triggered or caused the problem in the first place.

But so far, so good.

Many thanks once again.


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice job.

And thank your for the feedback.

Best wishes.


----------



## PROGAME (Apr 2, 2007)

i was having the same problem and i think that your sfc solution did the trick for me too

just remember that before using sfc it is recommended to update your xp installation (slipstream service packs or use nlite to slipstream every update you have made to your system using windows update)


----------



## moby46 (May 6, 2007)

The "sfc /scannow" appears to have solved my problem as well - I was unable to shut down except by hitting the power button, and then when I started the machine again, got that "line 903" message ten times. I had this problem for quite a while and finally got tired of not being able to start up and shut down normally. I ran the "sfc /scannow" and it appears my computer, which has backup files on a small D: partition, didn't need any disks. The program took quite a while to run, but once it finished and I checked to see if things were still functioning as before, it responded to hitting a restart icon by actually restarting the computer, just like it's supposed to. Thanks, folks!


----------



## Girderman (Oct 22, 2006)

Everyone running sfc /scannow needs to be aware that an immediate trip to Windows Update is required, as what sfc does is replace the XP system files that are installed with versions from the Install Disk, which effectively "resets" them to prior to any Windows Updates that were run.

Running without an Updated XP on the interent is a major Security Risk, and will prevent even your AV programs from protecting your system.


----------



## moby46 (May 6, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check out updates. I might've turned them off between the time I started having the problem and the time of the fix.


----------



## Shargrath (Jan 6, 2009)

I am having the same error as well, and the themes trick didn't work. I'm in a situation where I'm unable to access my Win XP install disk immediately; alternately, couldn't I simply uninstall Media Player and reinstall it from the site?


----------

